# Fell Ponies



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

hey i'm from england and i've seen lots of Fell ponies at county shows in the Mountain and Moorland classes. They really are gorgeous!!

The British Queen is the patron of the society as she also loves fells i believe the Queen breeds them and the Duke of Edinburgh used to/still does compete in trials with a team of the Queen's Fell ponies!!

It is believed that Friesans have influenced the breed although the society do not agree with this, and Fell ponies share the same ancestors as the Dales pony of Northern England. There was not an official distinction between the two breeds until 1916!

Fell ponies are very strong but don't exceed 14hh, they have very good paces. Fell ponies used to be used as pack ponies, farming and sheperding but as they are no longer used for that they have declined in numbers, but i do know a woman who is trying to bring back the breed, she uses them as trekking ponies and i believe she's had alot of success with it as Fell's are also very sure footed. They are also used as ponies ridden purely for pleasure which has seen an increase in numbers as Fell's have alot of stamina.

Hope that helped!


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the additional information Welshy! I was wondering if they were somehow related to Dales, they look very similar. And that's really cool that the Queen has some Fells 

I would love to see some Fell ponies in action. I have never seen one in person before. They are relatively new to America. I want to breed ponies someday but I haven't settled on a breed yet. It would be very cool to breed Fell ponies because they are so rare here, I would feel like I would be helping the breed. I don't want to breed just any horse for the money, I would rather breed to help better a breed (or in this case promote it).

Yesterday I e-mailed someone that works with the American branch of the Fell Pony Society asking some information about them, particularly about how they fair in Dressage. She sent a quick e-mail back to me telling me she would get me some information later today. I'll share it with you as soon as I get it.

Jubilee


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

They are gorgeous eh. Growing up I always wanted one. A very European breed. Gorgeous little things.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

aw there so cute! how big do they get?


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh Wow! Thanks for sharing the videos! They seem like such fun ponies. I want the one in the first video!

Thanks,

Jubilee


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

They don't exceed 14hh. I didn't think many people would like some of the native breeds of england outside of england but many seem to be exported.

Jubilee that's a great idea to breed a breed to better it i don't agree with people who breed just for money. Oh and you'll have to come over to England they're always at the shows people just love them!! Is they any great Fell studs near where you live? perhaps you could visit some?


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

These little guy's are eye candy, I just love to look at them!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

I've been corresponding with the Chair Lady of the Fell Pony Society of North America, she has been very helpful providing information about Fell Ponies. I am particularly interested in how Fells fair in Dressage. She told me that they are redoing parts of the FPSNA website to specifically address Dressage as it relates to Fell Ponies. She also sent me a few articles that cover the subject. Apparently Fells do very well at Dressage and have naturally good conformation for the sport, as well excelent natural movement. There numbers are still low here in the US so they are not yet widely known for there Dressage here, but the excel at it over in England, it seems. The FPSNA is activally taking steps to promote the Fells natural ability for Dressage. 

Here is the link to the Fell Pony Society of North America website:
The Fell Pony Society of North America (FPSNA) Welcome

I am very serious when I say I want a Fell. Of course, I plan to do more research first. I hope to get the chance to meet one in person soon, I may make plans within the next few months to go visit a Fell Breeder. At this point I'm not ready to purchase a Fell Pony (there a little on the pricey side and I'm in between jobs at the moment, so that will have to wait), but I am going to take active steps to learn more about them. 

What do you guys think? I am wanting to be a breeder eventually. As I already mentioned, I want to be able to actually HELP a breed in some way, not just breed for the money. But still, I would have to be able to sell my ponies in order to succeed. Do you think there would be a large enough demand for a pony like that here in America?

Jubilee


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

What do you guys think of this Fell Stud colt? He is about two years old and he's for sale. He's registered but I don't know if he's a licensed stallion yet or not. He is a lovely color bay. They advertise him as a stud prospect. I have yet to see a bay stallion for stud here in the USA. He's a cutie, that's for sure, I'm just not sure if he would be a very popular stud. It seems as though all the popular ones are either black or grey. 



















What do you guys think? Critique his conformation too. Besides being a stud, what do you think this particular Fell may be good for?

Jubilee


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've always loved Fells and Dales (more Dales, though)!! I almost bought a Dales pony.  

As for the colt, I'm not a good judge of babies, but he's not impressing me. Something about his head, and his hind end, too. 

They're like Friesians, they're bred to drive and that's what I would love to do!!

Wish Upon a Ster Friesians in Maryland has a bunch. The one picture you have of the Friesian and Fell looks like it might be from there? It looks like their head trainer on the Friesian? They always take on Working Students, if you want some hands on time! :wink:


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

I just came across this breed today! I was searching for a horse for my husband and saw a picture that looked like a Friesian and I clicked on it and they were Fell ponies. Now I want one because I absolutely LOVE Friesians! Man the more and more I look I want so many different breed horses lol. I need to close my eyes from now on.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't really know much about Dales ponies, I want to learn more about them too. But for some reason I'm more drawn to Fells, not sure why since they are very similar breeds. 

That first pony did indeed come from Wish Upon a Ster. I've checked out there website before and even considered interning with them (decided to go somewhere else for basic Dressage training first). They really focus more on Friesians, they don't have very many Fells (actually, I can't find ANY fells on their website except for the one in the video which they have already sold... I think his name is Hinter). Don't get me wrong, I love friesians! I'd love to own one someday but I don't think I'd want to breed them. Ponies are my thing. I found another place in Wisconsin that breeds fells and offers an internship program. I may go there after I finish up the internship program I'm doing this year.

WildHearts, I'm glad you like Fell Ponies too. They are great all around ponies and they are more than able to carry adult men, so I think it would be perfect for your husband (plus you could play around with it to ) Just keep in mind that even though they look like Friesians they are NOT Friesians. They may be related way back there but they have very different characteristics. Have you checked out the Fell Pony Society of North America website yet? If not, go look around 

Jubilee


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh I know Jubilee, I liked them because they look just like them but I know they are not related.

I think I found the pony you listed! Is it from a place that needs to sell their ponies due to an illness in the family? They have one on their website that looks exactly like the one posted! If it wasn't the website let me know and I'll send you their website, they had a 3rd picture on there too.

I inquired about the 2 year old filly but she has already been sold. I really wanted a black one


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, that's the same website. It's tragic that something like that would happen and make them have to sell all their horses . I really like their stallion, there aren't very many Grey stallions in the USA. 

I liked their 2 year old Filly too. Too bad she is already sold. The good new is that black is the most common color for Fells so you should be able to find one. Are you seriously looking into buying one? I can try to help you find one. Send me a PM with your price range and what you want in a horse. I'll see if I can find something for you.

Jubilee


----------

